# My Belgian Bearded D'Anvers!



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all. I just wanted to share a few photos of my beautiful show chickens. I absolutely love this breed of chicken (D'Anvers). The hens are so social and very much busy bodies The roosters can be mean, but they are very handsome and take good care of their ladies. Anyway, I thought I'd share a few pics of my own birds.. Enjoy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are gorgeous! It is no wonder you love them! Have they won any prizes?


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Awwhh! Thanks ya'll. I think my D'Anvers are pretty great too.. Milkmaid- Yes, my D'Anvers have won me some prizes at various chicken shows. Which is always fun.. When I was in 4-H, one of my hens won Best in Show one year. But all of them have given me ribbons and other awards.. I am planning to go to a chicken show with them in a couple weeks. I am very much looking forward to that! Not so much about the awards (although they are fun, but just to be able to chat with other poultry crazies, learn, and have fun with my chickens.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ah darn the pics aren't showing for me...but that is very neat about the showing. Way to go! :hi5:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Photos again..*

KW Farms- now that you mention it.. The photos aren't showing now. I posted this before the whole goat spot site was updated, and now they have disappeared Here are a few photos of my birds!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

ETgoatygirl said:


> KW Farms- now that you mention it.. The photos aren't showing now. I posted this before the whole goat spot site was updated, and now they have disappeared Here are a few photos of my birds!


OH they are cute!!! How big do they get?


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Poultry Show..*

In answer to your question- Shellshocker66. D'Anvers weigh about 22-26 ounces. So, very small! 
I love these birds so much, and am very happy I got them.. Also, I wanted to share that I went to a poultry show with them last weekend. They did quite well, and I think we all had fun One of me hens won best of class, best of breed, and best of variety. Another one of my hens won reserve of class, reserve of breed and reserve of variety. Overall, I am very pleased with these awards.. They didn't win the show or anything, but did quite well! Man, these birds sure are my pride and joy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your wins!


----------

